# Got my first Craigslist job



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

So I landed this job, small one room type house, bachelor pad type thing (but the dudes like 70). My first one off craigs. Started hanging yesterday. A couple hours before leaving he says he needs to go into town. I called him before I left he said he was gonna be in town overnight, which I thought was odd considering town ain't that far and he he's livin in his travel van. So today he called me, said he was hit by a car  and hes in the trauma unit in tucson. A few broken ribs and bruised up pretty bad. He sounded ok but I hope his check writing hand is uninjured. People will do anything to avoid paying a bill.... LOL


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Lucky the guy's not in Canada...

My wife was told today she can't get an MRI for her knee until March of 2010...

Great story!

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

We don't have a P&R section, and hope it's not against the rules to ask the other Canadiens(sp?). But how do you guys like that Nationalized Health Care? Just curious.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

With respect to Nathan and the rules of the site...


I'm full blooded Red, White and Blue. Born in Idaho, grew up in Oregon and now living in Bellingham, Wa.

Married the Canadian (living in Mission, BC) during my Business Development experience. She was the receptionist...

Francesca has been having a lot of problems with the Canadian system lately. She has some other serious stuff going on that also has a long wait time.

We've decided to get faster service by paying ourselves. The bigger situation is not something that should be waited on. There is supposed to be a private doctor/hospital (I'm not sure of the specifics) in Vancouver that allows self pay with much shorter wait times. She's checking on it next week. If that doesn't work out, we'll head to Seattle.

In short, we're not very impressed with the Canadian health care system. In the last few years a hospital in Surrey(BC) has infected several women with a flesh eating disease after they came in to give birth to their babies. Things just weren't clean enough.

Check this out...

http://www2.canada.com/vancouversun....html?id=a18e5cf4-4dfc-4c60-881d-fe1fb5195b94


----------

